

Vancouver entrepreneurs hope airplane baggage allowance sharing business - abhayg
http://www.theprovince.com/news/vancouver/Vancouver+entrepreneurs+hope+airplane+baggage+allowance/11223926/story.html

======
alfra
I wonder what the long term impact is. Currently, they calculate the price for
baggage knowing that not everyone uses the full allowance. So price reflects
average utilization, rather than direct cost per piece. If that utilization
goes up, do you think price will go up as well? If so, would that mean the
opportunity disappears?

